# Does a puppy always have to go potty after eating?



## shgrdii (Feb 23, 2007)

My puppy is around 6 months old and the hardest thing has been getting him potty trained. We did the crate thing, and now he sleeps in his crate every night. We have tried a schedule but it seems so difficult to stick to. Lately he was following the morning schedule of waking up, going potty, then he would get fed, then he would go potty. WHen he first went out, he would pee, but after eating, he would poop. He would do this in the evening too. When I got home from work, he would pee, then I would feed him, let him out again and he would poop. But just recently he has been difficult, and won't always poop after he eats. Then, before I know it, he poops in the house. THis potty training thing is real frustrating and any advice would help. Is it always good to let a dog out right after he eats?


----------



## ilovephil (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey, 

Well puppies alot of the time love eating sleeping and going toilet.

If your puppy has been sleeping for a while take him/her straight outside for a wonder on the grass for a wee.

If your puppy has drunk alot of water also do the same, not necessarily does the pup need to go to the toilet after eating solids. But if the puppy has had alot to drink he/she would most likely like to go outside for a wee.

Just to be on the safe side about 5 minutes after drinking/sleeping take them out for wee/poo.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Every dog is different. And as his system matures he is going thru changes. No one ever said that raising a puppy is easy. And the closer you stick to a schedule the better things will be. Like kids, they need structure or they won't know what to expect. You can't just give up the program because it's monotonous to you after 6 mos. This is a lifetime commitment.

Be sure your dog is getting at least 30 minutes of structured exercise (built into the schedule... brisk walk, lots of fetching, running, etc) EVERY DAY. This not only helps the physical and mental development but also aids in digestion as it helps the food move along in the gi tract thru muscular motion.

Lastly, be consistent with a good quality food. It will also help your pup with proper digestion. As it has been stated in other threads many times, dogs don't digest corn and some other grains very well.


----------

